# Brauche dringend Sounds aus TRAOD



## TRFan (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo!
Ich brauche die Sounds die der Kurtis Trent in Tomb Raider The Angel of Darkness macht (also das Gestöhne wenn er springt, der Sound beim gehen, . . ) . Kann man die irgendwie rausrippen?

Bitte helft mir schnell. Ist dringend  

MfG
Adrian


----------



## BeaTBoxX (24. Mai 2004)

Platte/Verzeichnis nach wav, ogg,  oder anderen Soundformaten durchsuchen lassen ? Evtl gibts auch nen Ordner, der Audio oder Sound oderso heisst.


----------



## TRFan (24. Mai 2004)

gibts leider nich


----------



## TRFan (24. Mai 2004)

Hab zwar nen Audio-Ordner gefunden, dort sind aber nur .AWD dateien drín


----------



## BeaTBoxX (25. Mai 2004)

Versuch die mal aufzumachen.

Ich bilde mir ein, ich hab frueher mit Goldwave solche Dinger mal geoeffnet.
Wenn das eine Art Waveformat ist, geht das manchmal.. Wvtl isses dann zu schnell oder zu langsam, dann musste bissl mit den Auflösungen spielen..
Aber mit Goldwave konnte man irgendwie sagen "Als wav mit 44,1 KHz 8Bit mono " oderso oeffnen.
Evtl geht das mit grossen " Programmen wie Soundforge oder Wavelab auch. Einfach testen


----------



## TRFan (25. Mai 2004)

Mit Goldwave geht es nicht


----------

